# Fort Morgan Fishing



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

I am new to this forum, but have picked up some great advice. However, I am needing a little more. I primarily fish fresh water, but we come to Fort Morgan once each year and I like to take my 7 year old fishing. We've gone to the pier at Tacky Jacks and fished a few other places, but primarily caught pinfish, etc.
I really don't know what I am doing and need some advice as where to fish on Fort Morgan, rigs, and bait. On the bay side, I have used live shrimp and fresh (dead) shrimp both on a bobber and on the bottom. Not sure if either one of these methods is correct for salt water. 
On the beach, I have used the typical 2 hook rig with a pyramid weight, but have only caught catfish. Can anyone suggest rigs different than this or other baits that would work better? I have read that popping corks work, but I have never used one.
In the past, I have not been able to coordinate my fishing with the tide, so that might also be a reason for lack of "catching." Should I only be fishing during a moving tide?...if so, is an inbound or outbound tide better.
Also, does anyone know of a good guide (not offshore) that is out of the marina at Fort Morgan?
Sorry for the lengthy post, but I'm trying to gather more info so I can help my son catch some "real fish"....instead of baitfish.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Anticipation (Jul 24, 2012)

Try the gulf side of Fort Morgan, As far down on the point to west as you can walk with your son. Use your fresh water "bass" gear. Speckled Trout and red fish are a good bet. There will also be Lady Fish and Blue fish mixed in. The live shrimp will work but you will donate alot of them (and Hooks) to the toothy lady and blue fish. Lures also do well for this, mirrorlure Catch 2000 and mirrodine work well as well as gighead and soft plastic. The hard baits will be easier to weed though the toothy stuff and catch the trout and reds with. Very early morinings the trout will be right up on the beach.


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

Look up Pier#r on the gulfshorespierfishing forum. He may be here as well, I know he frequents MBKFA and ACFA sites. He has started a guide service for shore bound anglers and has forgotten more about fishing than I will ever learn.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Timing to fish a moving tide will certainly make a difference.
Perhaps I can help?
http://www.gulfshoresfishing.com/Pier-and-Surf-Fishing-Guide.htm


----------



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the information and advice!! I've always tried to read and study saltwater fishing, but word of mouth advice for a particular area can't be beat!
Pier#r, I'll call you to discuss further. I think that is a great business you have started!!


----------

